# 35g low tech planted



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

Tank:
35 gallon
30watt t8
eheim 2215 
whisper 20 hob
play sand substrate
dosed once a week
1/4 tsp kno3
1/16 tsp kh2po4
1/16 tsp trace
monthly water changes..
no algae.

I started this tank to show you don't need to upgrade your lights or use some special substrate to grow plants. This tank has never had co2 or excel. The substrate is play sand from home depot. The light is a typical 30 watt t8 light sold with with an aquarium..The plants are fairly easy low light plants..crypt parva was used for the carpet...hyrgro in the center...rotalas were used on the side...crypt wendetti is spread through out..
Setup:07/30/11








update:08/25/11


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

great tank. i like the layout


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks..my plan is to let things fill in then I am going to add co2 but leave the lighting alone..Ill show by adding co2 most "high light" plants will do fine even in low light as long as co2 and nutrients are non limiting.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great! Keep us updated, I'm very interested in finding out more.

I have 2 questions:

- How long did you wash the play sand? In my experience, play sand is very easily disturbed, making water changes a big mess. It's also not easy keeping plants rooted in the sand.

- Where do you get your ferts?


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks..Ill keep the updates coming.

I rinse the sand until it runs clear in the bucket..about 5 min..I don't find it messy at all....The odd plant will float up but only for the first couple of days...You may have been using a sand with a different grain size then me..im not sure..this tank im using quickrete play sand from homedepot..Ive also used silica sand from sil industries..which had the exact same results..but silica is more expensive...

Im in Edmonton..All seasons garden center...Any hydroponic store usually carries them..


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

this is inspiring for me, low tech setup - just keep us updated.

Just a couple of questions:
I noticed you're using two filters, is an AC HOB 70 will do fine on a 33 gallon tank? 
I hope you don't mind, I would like to know your lighting schedule?


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

I used 2 filters only because I had the hob just laying around..the hob you suggested would work fine..I would also suggest buying a cheap power head for more flow...make sure there are no dead spots in the tank..

My lighting schedule is 9 hours a day...from 8:30-5:30...


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

hey bro! Sorry for taking your time away on the other stuff.... Any update on this tank? Now I am following your experiment!!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks good, I agree that a planted tank can become an overly complicated and costly tech nightmare if you let it. The smallest Marineland Double bright LED light provided really great growth on a simple 10 gallon setup I had. I later added a 1L co2 sugar/yeast bottle to speed up growth, mostly for the Hc.

Following. Would like to see this months growth too.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

it fills in rather slow..but plants have grown a bit..Im going to change things up a bit..crypts are starting to really recover from co2 to non co2...I think im going to change this scape a little to more of an island in the center...im not sure...I can grow any plant..its the scapes that I have a tough time with

ya many think lights are most important..I dont agree...co2 consistancy and nutrients are much more important..


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

ubr0ke said:


> it fills in rather slow..but plants have grown a bit..Im going to change things up a bit..crypts are starting to really recover from co2 to non co2...I think im going to change this scape a little to more of an island in the center...im not sure...I can grow any plant..its the scapes that I have a tough time with
> 
> ya many think lights are most important..I dont agree...co2 consistancy and nutrients are much more important..


Looking good! From an experiment point of view, the current layout is greate because we can see the growth clearly from each plant. But from a aquascaping point of view, yes i like your island idea. But normally the focal point should be put somewhere following the rule of thirds meaning the rocks and driftwood should be place closer to either ends rather than centre to make the overall layout look more balanced. Of course rules can be broken to create something unique too . I would also suggest grouping the different species of plants together and make them more dense to create a cohesive feel. Once they fill in, randomly spread a few stems out to create a natural look. haha...what can I say? I am very old school!


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

hey ill take all the advice i can get..the problem with low light and no co2..is that it takes a very long time for plants to get dense..leaves will die and new leaves will grow where light is available..the golden rule i have never really followed but I think im going to try..I have the day off so maybe ill drain this tank...and try a re-scape..co2 tanks are much easier to fill in..from this








to this in 2 weeks









the red plant..althernanthera reineckii..is the only plant i can't seem to make happy..it actually grew better in non co2..

I have thousands of pics of different scapes..Ill try to post more..from iguwami's to jungles..hc carpets to now crypt parva...Scapes usually last a couple months and i move on..My girlfriend gets mad..she thinks i bother the fish to much..haha


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

ubr0ke said:


> hey ill take all the advice i can get..the problem with low light and no co2..is that it takes a very long time for plants to get dense..leaves will die and new leaves will grow where light is available..the golden rule i have never really followed but I think im going to try..I have the day off so maybe ill drain this tank...and try a re-scape..co2 tanks are much easier to fill in..from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice growth in your tank with co2. Did you start with no co2 and then add co2. I can see the top leaves are much better than the bottom leaves. Is that a downoi carpet you have there? Very nice!!

You have what? Thousands of pics of different scapes..Ill try to post more..from iguwami's to jungles..hc carpets to now crypt parva...Scapes usually last a couple months??? This is not the surprise part. What really surprise me is you still have a girl friend. And she still cares about your fish?? Marry her...man!

Cheers!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Still keeping up with this tank? with the same intentions of KISS?


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

yes this tank is still running...Ive added some different plants and some different hard scapes items..still no co2 and 30 watts of light..heres a pic.
some plants need to fill in still..the hygro on the left will fill in behind the rock..


----------

